# Chimney peak flashing



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

hmmm.. i think your right, i would flash over the shingles


----------



## richbl (Aug 25, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> hmmm.. i think your right, i would flash over the shingles


For clarity, here's what the flashing looks like (topmost peak flashing):

http://www.icc-rsf.com/c/icc/img_db/chemhi/EF_Thumb.jpg

What I may end up doing is placing the flashing on the sheathing/paper such that the bottom of the bottom of the flashing will overlap shingles, and then shingle right over the flashing. Then seal the shingles around the chimney jack.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.

thanks,

rich


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If they have one to meet your roof pitch, then youre golden.

I would still shingle over the top edges of the flange, and seal the edges in this rare circumstance.


----------



## richbl (Aug 25, 2008)

AaronB said:


> If they have one to meet your roof pitch, then youre golden.
> 
> I would still shingle over the top edges of the flange, and seal the edges in this rare circumstance.


I had one made specifically for a 12/12 pitch, so the task at hand is a bit easier.

As to your comment, I'm not sure I understand your suggestion.

Are you saying that you'd seat the flashing on the sheathing/paper and then shingle over the flashing (up to the roof jack)? Or am I misinterpreting your comments?

thanks,

rich


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

What would Aaron do? Hmmm

Aaron would lay the underlayment per mfg. specs., shingle up to and under the flashing flange, install said flange with proper coverage, and run the shingles at the sides up to 3/8" from the flashing upstand on top of the flange, and seal the over shingles to the flange IF the flange was less than 6" on the flat all the way around. 

That's what Aaron would do. Thanks for asking for my opinion. I like to share.


----------

